# Сайт > Главный раздел > Замечания, пожелания и предложения >  Обсуждение темы для форума - cars

## Sanych

Вопросы, замечания, предложения.

----------


## Banderlogen

Напишите где какие цвета-шрифты поменять.
Про лаги чата я уже в курсе.

----------


## Akasey

Дима или Саныч посмотрите функцию цитирования, что-то она не фурычит

----------


## Pasha_49

Тема понравилась, приятная) На глюки не обращаю внимания пока

----------


## Alex

Стиль классный, но у меня почему то при его использовании неправильно открываются страницы форума. В качестве примера, текст сообщения при применении спойлеров отображается не верно. Т.Е. текс не прячится по спойлер, а весь отображается

----------


## Banderlogen

> функцию цитирования





> при применении спойлеров


вероятно, надо просто применить нужные моды для данного стиля

----------


## Sanych

> Спойлеры и цитаты теперь должны работать

----------


## Sanych

Надо теперь решать проблему с выделением ника в чате.

----------


## Asteriks

Внешнее оформление нравится. 
Вверху картинка слишком маленькая. Если уж она одна, то делай побольше, а если под фото - то как карты, штуки 3 , но не больше. Веером. 
Шрифт и его цвет на кнопках в темах очень красивый, а в чате цвет меня доканал за 5 минут. Может, остальные зрячие, а мне в напряг. То же самое в названиях разделов. И сам цвет, и цвет при нажатии. Не нравится, бледный.
Спасибо не надо говорить.

----------


## Banderlogen

> а если под фото - то как карты


ок



> а в чате цвет меня доканал за 5 минут


цвет этот, кстати, такой же, как цвет фона в сообщениях обычной темы. Возможно комбинация неудачная. Возможно у тебя монитор плохо настроен. Возможно у меня в голове сдвиг.



> в названиях разделов. И сам цвет, и цвет при нажатии


при нажатии явно некрасивый. А сам цвет какой может быть лучше белого?

----------


## Asteriks

В чате давит ЛС своей схожестью с личкой. Я тебе впечатления свои описала, соглашаться со мной не надо. Я пока стандартной пользуюсь.

----------


## Irina

А куда пропал переход на портал?

----------


## Sanych

А его больше нет. Ни кому он оказался не нужен. Да и мне по сути то же.

----------


## Jemal

А еще поисковик не работает - выдает ошибку.

----------

